# Englander Air Tight - Anyone Burned or Burning One?



## leeave96 (Jun 17, 2011)

My Dad use to burn an Englander air tight steel plate wood and coal stove back in the (if I recall correctly) late 70's through the late 80's.  The model number on the rear plate appears to read 28TBFS.  He bought the stove new.

It really threw out the heat.  I never knew until recently that you could also burn coal in it - on top of some wood coals.  As Englander told me it was "wood AND coal" not "wood OR coal".

This stove is basically a rectangular box with a slight step top, with a steel deflector at about 45 degrees in front of the rear flue pipe exit at the rear.  The door had a couple of hourse shoes cast in it and two knobs for air control.

Anyone burned one of these stoves?  Anyone still burning one?

My Dad has this old stove in storage and we might drag it out one of these days for a camp stove.


----------



## kelleybean (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, we have one that came with our house.  It is a BEAST.  Our house is not real open so we have fans to help circulate the air.  But if we get her going real good it will run you out of the room.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 20, 2011)

Just like all the old stoves, burn dry wood and don't choke it all the way down and it will keep you warm and not fog the countryside too bad.


----------

